# Everything must go (all aquiriums and equipment. Live rock)



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

After many years of whole sale and retail I am shutting down my Pickering operation to start a much bigger venture in the Philippines. I'm starting a very big export facility in the heart of Manila. (below I will add some new pictures of my facility being built 

Therefore I am selling all my aquariums and equipment and more if anyone is interested as buying as bulk or single pieces, please call me.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Construction of the new place pics


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice Kumar!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations Kumar


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent you a pm regarding any lights for sale.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats ~


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

You need to clear your inbox.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations Kumar!


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Kumar, and I sent you a pm


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you guys......


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Guy's, We still have a lot of things left for sale.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Second pm and no reply. Let me know when you get a chance


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

I will call you in 5 min.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Few more pics from my new place.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

How much this?


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

$1100 or best offer.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

More pics of my new place.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for all the rock it looks great in the tank, all the best to you in the Philippines.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

What sized pumps do you have? Any live rock left? How about heaters?
Thanks!


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Many pumps to chose from..... Live rock, yes. Heater, yes. Please call me for more info. 416
220 3279.


----------

